

Make a Difference This Christmas - Loan to an Entrepreneur through Kiva.org - captk
http://www.billda.com/make-a-difference-this-christmas-with-kiva

======
yesbabyyes
Thank you for the tip! I've been hearing about Kiva for a couple of years but
never signed up. Your post convinced me and I just lent $100 to a group in
Uganda selling shoes.

I think I'll give $25 gift cards to the whole family, Kiva is really awesome!

~~~
captk
Congrats! Thanks for pitching in. Make sure you check back over the life of
the loan to see how they're doing.

------
papaf
I've been using Kiva for around 2 years now and my loans have always been paid
back. This Christmas, I'm going to try to give Kiva credit as a gift and see
what the response is.

~~~
captk
Me too Papa - I've never had a single entrepreneur miss a payment. It's really
remarkable the drive these people have to succeed and honor their commitments.
That's why I keep coming back and giving to microfinance.

